# Life in the UK test



## ali_hirji (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi all, 

My wife's spouse visa is due to end on 29th March. Due to a number of reasons, we've left it quite late to apply for her indefinite leave to remain. 

I'm stuck on the 'Life in the UK' test bit. is this compulsory? My wife is American, has an American degree, studying a Masters here in the UK and been in the country for just over 5 years. 

If it is compulsory - does anyone know how quick i can get a test booked? is it a quick process and do you get the results there and then? I've read online its 45 minutes long. 

Any idea what kind of questions are asked, how easy/hard they are? 

Also, i'm filling out the SEC M form - i believe this is the right one?! 

Cheers.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yes, it's compulsory. What you've read is correct. It's only 25 questions, not difficult especially for Americans and others from Anglophone countries with similar culture. Some people read the official handbook, but you can find sample test questions here: https://www.theuktest.com/life-in-the-uk-test/1

The correct form is SET(M)

The timeline to book/take the test depends entirely on the test centre


----------



## ali_hirji (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks - this sounds like a silly question. but i am assuming i need to do the test before i send off the application form? 

i'm booking the test now... but the expiry on the visa is 29th March and the earliest i can find a test is on the 28th. can i kick the box on the application and then attend the test?


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

If your confident you will pass. Not recommended.


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

I'd try find another test center. If you fail then you will be stuffed. 

Its a easy exam if you have studied. No ways you will be able to pass without going through the official material a good few times.


----------



## ali_hirji (Feb 5, 2018)

Great. thanks for all your replies. 

Final question - if the visa is due to end on the 29th March, and i send the application form in later than this date, is there any penalties? is it possible/okay to do this?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You can't apply after your visa expires, that would be overstaying - You MUST submit an application before or on 29th March


----------



## ali_hirji (Feb 5, 2018)

Ok thank you - i have just booked the test on the 22nd March (this Thurs). 

So hopefully fingers crossed all goes well and my wife passes - after which i'll send it on the next working day, so should be with whomever on the 26th - 2 days before the expiry! 

i just hope she passes now! otherwise, i'm not really sure what we will do! 

Is there any other resources available other than the link above that my wife can use to study?


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

Buy the official book. All the questions come from there. 

https://www.tsoshop.co.uk/Life-in-t...dom-A-Guide-for-New-Residents/?TrackID=002353

She will need to spend some time learning. This Thu is not much time!


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

When she passes the test they will give her a document that states she passed. You will need to send that document along with her spplication and the rest of the documents you will submit.



ali_hirji said:


> ...so should be with whomever on the 26th - 2 days before the expiry!


When you apply by post the date that matters is the date you submit your application not the date they receive it. For this reason it is very important you keep the receipt (ideally send by special delivery so you can track it too and know when it has been received).


----------



## ali_hirji (Feb 5, 2018)

thanks for all your help guys. She passed - first time round... she told me it was relatively easy and just used the online tests as revision a few hours before. 

So nothing to stress about (for those reading this post in the future).


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks guys. This thread will be very useful for me and others in the same situation. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## onlineMouse (Oct 1, 2018)

*online source to learn and practice*



ali_hirji said:


> Ok thank you - i have just booked the test on the 22nd March (this Thurs).
> 
> So hopefully fingers crossed all goes well and my wife passes - after which i'll send it on the next working day, so should be with whomever on the 26th - 2 days before the expiry!
> 
> ...


There is a good source where you can read the book online without having to buy a copy and also good practice questions. Tip: if you make sure you know the answers for every question in the practice tests, you will definitely pass in one go. I've done it myself and my wife not long ago and took me about 3-4 minutes to finish.

passmyexam. co.uk


----------

